# Hiring a Couple Iron Workers



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

The company I work for is in need of a couple more Iron Workers. See Job Posting Below:

Sunrise Erectors, Inc. is looking to add additional Iron Workers to our team. Applicant should have general knowledge of reading blueprints, bolted connections, welded connections, rigging, crane signals. Other requirements include being able to listen to directions, read a tape measure accurately, have a valid driver license and a means of transportation. Certifications and having your own tools are a plus. *MUST BE COMFORTABLE WITH HEIGHTS

Job Type: Full Time – Local Work 

Salary: Based on Experience 

Experience:
• Welding: 1 year (Preferred)
• Iron Worker: 1 year (Preferred)
• Crane Operators Certification (Preferred)
• Osha 10 Certification (Preferred)

Requirements:
• Must be 18 Years of Age or Older
• Reliable Transportation

Involves the Operation of Equipment and tools, including:
• Forklifts
• Scissor Lifts/Aerial Lifts
• Cranes
• Various Hand Tools

TO APPLY PLEASE CALL 850-384-1673. IF NO ANSWER, LEAVE A DETAILED
MESSAGE WITH WORK EXPERIENCE AND BACKGROUND


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If you find any that don’t like heights, send em to me. I’ll dig a hole in the ground and put em in it so they can’t fall. I need hands too.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

We had a new helper in the elevator trade trying to join two guide rails at the top of the hoistway. He was holding on for dear life with one hand, and trying to start a nut on a bolt with his other hand - and having no luck. The foreman yelled up at him, "USE TWO HANDS!"

"I CAN'T!"

"WHY NOT?"

"I HAVE TO WORK WITH ONE HAND!"


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> If you find any that don’t like heights, send em to me. I’ll dig a hole in the ground and put em in it so they can’t fall. I need hands too.


Good helps not hard to find anymore (It's impossible) This generation coming up just doesn't have it. There's a few out there, but very few.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Good helps not hard to find anymore (It's impossible) This generation coming up just doesn't have it. There's a few out there, but very few.


Man you are so right.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Good helps not hard to find anymore (It's impossible) This generation coming up just doesn't have it. There's a few out there, but very few.


There are no mentoring programs anymore. We have had some great success with guys that are green as grass. An enormous part of the training and teaching falls on employers now a days. 

Sorry for the derail, Ironwork is an excellent trade that has a great reputation. There are so many skills that are in this one field. Bump for a great opportunity.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Our company is hiring Ironworkers, Connectors, Welders again. If anyone is looking for a job or knows anyone looking, let me know.


----------

